# Model number of current Kadet conversion kit



## alternety (Mar 9, 2014)

I have a CZ 75 SP-01 Tactical coming. I want the .22 conversion kit as well.

I am a bit confused though. I swear I have seen a picture of the current Kadet kit, and it shows a clear "2" on the slide. I presume this means the newer version. However, in the CZ catalog, there is nothing shown on the slide at all. It does show the part number as K01610. I have seen dealer pictures without the 2, with the K01610 manufacturer part number.

Is K01610 indeed the correct part number for the current model Kadet Conversion for the CZ 75? And should there be a "2" on the slide?


I lied about the catalog: it shows the name without a "2". I just did not blow the PDF up enough.


----------



## alternety (Mar 9, 2014)

alternety said:


> I have a CZ 75 SP-01 Tactical coming. I want the .22 conversion kit as well.
> 
> I am a bit confused though. I swear I have seen a picture of the current Kadet kit, and it shows a clear "2" on the slide. I presume this means the newer version. However, in the CZ catalog, there is nothing shown on the slide at all. It does show the part number as K01610. I have seen dealer pictures without the 2, with the K01610 manufacturer part number.
> 
> ...


I wasn't crazy about a "2" stamped on the slide. CZ 75 ADAPTER KADET 2 | Pistol adapters - Ceska zbrojovka


----------

